# When a post is deleted…



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Sometimes a post is deleted later, like just a moment ago I got this: 

Your post in the thread How many of y'all are happy about how Biden's handling the border?was deleted. Reason: Rude and uncalled for

However, the last post in that thread was 15 days ago. What did I say? I have no recollection of the deleted post and no way to know what crossed a line.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeah, it seems like they could at least show you the post they deleted in case you don't remember it. Extra points if they explained what was wrong w/ it, though that would require more effort from them.

From reading the Banned Members Thread, I gather that "arguing w/ mods" is a common reason for banning so I would be leery of asking for clarification.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SpinyNorman said:


> Yeah, it seems like they could at least show you the post they deleted in case you don't remember it. Extra points if they explained what was wrong w/ it, though that would require more effort from them.
> 
> From reading the Banned Members Thread, I gather that "arguing w/ mods" is a common reason for banning so I would be leery of asking for clarification.


All moderators are volunteers. Why should unpaid, volunteer moderators be expected to "put more effort" into explaining why a particular post was reported by another member?

Also, your crack at @Lila for explaining why a member was banned for arguing with her as a moderator was unfair and uncalled for.

Many moderators on other forums never explain anything and permaban people for questioning a moderation decision. That doesn't happen on TAM, where moderators try to be as accommodating and as helpful as possible.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

MattMatt said:


> All moderators are volunteers. Why should unpaid, volunteer moderators be expected to "put more effort" into explaining why a particular post was reported by another member?


I meant that since it required more effort, I would not expect it.


> Also, your crack at @Lila for explaining why a member was banned for arguing with her as a moderator was unfair and uncalled for.


I wasn't referring to a specific post(I count ten that mention AWM) and didn't intend it as a crack at anyone.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Tasorundo said:


> Sometimes a post is deleted later, like just a moment ago I got this:
> 
> Your post in the thread How many of y'all are happy about how Biden's handling the border?was deleted. Reason: Rude and uncalled for
> 
> However, the last post in that thread was 15 days ago. What did I say? I have no recollection of the deleted post and no way to know what crossed a line.


You now know not to start a thread like this, don'tcha?  j/k I don't know if this thread caused your ban.


----------

